# Hey Every1 im Jessika n I need some advice!!



## SassyMochaJess (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey guys Im a 22yr old makeup addict, Im glad to see Im not alone....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





During the summer i got my first cosmetics job with a local cosmetic company as a "skin consultant" and that made me realize i want to do this for a living. Two of my friends that work for MAC want me to tryout for it but i feel like there is so much i don't know. MAC is intimidating compared to the company I work for. Plus i work predominately with women of color so im not sure how i would do with caucasian complexions. But i Have alot of sales experiences.

Anyways my point is should i try anyways or what????!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 27, 2008)

Welcome, hun!

I think you have a better chance to get your question answered in the Industry Discussion section of the boards http://specktra.net/f194/ Good luck!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## lovebuggyboo (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## melliquor (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 1, 2008)

welcome


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

Welcome!


----------

